# Swan Lake - Pas de deux



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

This piece from Swan Lake is presented here as: Act III Black Swan Pas de deux. In other versions, for instance the recording by Neeme Jarvi, it is numbered as: Act I, No. 5. In that version the Pas de deux from Act III sounds very differently. Can someone explain this? Thanks.


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I found the answer myself. It's explained here:
https://petipasociety.com/swan-lake/ (Grand Pas de Deux)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swan_Lake_(1895) (Drigo's edition of Tchaikovsky's score)


----------

